# Ringway TD90 electric kit - how to programme midi?



## lewis (Aug 24, 2017)

so we just picked one of these up for use in the band for mainly tracking for EPs/albums.

It looks like this
- 










Got some additional add ons too to make the kit larger.
It has a midi output and i presume if we use a midi > usb cable i can get it to communicate with my DAW?

in that case how do we program the pads to be the correct hits in like ez drummer II or what ever? I do have superior drummer aswell but i like the simplicity of ez drummer really.


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 30, 2017)

use the edrum function in superior. Right click the sample you want to assign.


----------

